# Paddleboarding around Jacksonville



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

I got a day off to coach at the state track meet at UNF. My kid doesn't have events until 4. I was thinking about paddling some creeks and looking for some reds to throw a fly at in the AM. 

Anybody recommend a good launch in the area?


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Kayak launch at sister creek will put you in the backside of clapboard.


----------

